# accommodation brisbane



## KarolDuke (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello 

Kirkland House B & B Bed and Breakfast accommodation in Brisbane (Australia) is BEST, BEAUTIFUL, ROMANTIC grand colonial Queenslander located in the inner Brisbane suburb of Coorparoo and Greenslopes in Australia, close to Brisbane CBD,that blends the look and feel of its elegant history with the luxury and convenience of brand new furniture & fittings of its recent renovation.

kirklandhouse


----------

